# Cleaning Hospital Tank



## Reavel011 (Nov 12, 2006)

How should I clean the tank after each patient?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A strong salt solution may help. Do not use hot water when trying to disinfect or clean your tank. I have heard of reports that some tanks crack after the use of hot water.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

I like using a strong bleach or PP (Potassium Permangate) solution, keeping all the regular decor, susbtrate, and also filters with media running. You can use hot water, but just as long as it's not scolding hot. Run everthing for about 30 minutes. Then rinse, and use regular water, this time adding dechlorinator (if using bleach or PP) or Hydrogen Peroxide (PP) and let it run for about 30 minutes also.


----------

